# Digging.. *sighs* Kind of urgent =\



## AwesomeAbby (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, Abby is 4 months old now and has been digging ever since she was about 2 months. 

Once we take her out, we play some fetch for about 15-30 minutes, and then she starts to get bored. That's when she starts ripping grass out and digging everywhere! It's becoming a big problem, 1. We have holes in our yard, 2. She might have to be leashed during her "free" time outside so we can control her when she digs. 

When she digs, we try to get her to play fetch again and wave the balls in the air, but there's no effect. Then we have to get out the leash and put it on her, and drag her back in. I don't know how to punish this behavior, and some people say it shouldn't be discouraged but our family doesn't want digging =\

Also, we have tried sprinking spices/pepper powder into the common digging spots as our trainer suggested, but it had no effect, she just ate it up! I usually use bitter apple spray on the grass and around the area of the hole. That works pretty well, until she finds another digging spot in the yard. And we try to fill up the holes with dirt, but she just digs it out again. 

Can someone please give me some suggestions on how to stop digging? :uhoh:

Thanks!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

If you find an answer, please let me know. I know one day while cutting the yard, me and my tractor are going to disappear into the ground, never to be seen again. 

I think you'll find that they grow out of it somewhat. I think others on this forum have actually set up sand boxes for their dogs to dig in. The key is to avoid boredom. Most GRs need a whole lot of exercise.


----------



## citizen_jane (Aug 25, 2007)

I learned that you can scoop up the puppy poop and put it in the holes and they will not dig in that spot anymore. Of course, this won't stop her from finding another spot. At least it's cheaper than the Bitter Apple spray.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Poop in the hole didnt work for mine.... They are out growing it. Also been keeping them busy more....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky fairly recently out grew his digging obsession. We had no cure...just resigned ourselves to holes. One time he dug several feet under the house....

When we were out their he did not dig near as much and stopped when I yelled.....

But once we were gone it was dig, dig, dig.


----------



## AwesomeAbby (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone 

Just wondering, but when did all of your goldens grow out of digging? Like at what age?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

AwesomeAbby said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone
> 
> Just wondering, but when did all of your goldens grow out of digging? Like at what age?


Lucky was almost two....He hasn't dug in three months


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

poop in the hole works for me, of course they find other places. Hopefully they grow out of it soon


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Isn't that funny that you are posting this? I was reading one earlier and had a "think" about it and discussed it with my husband and we were relating to all the dogs that we have owned either before we met until present day and decided that all of them dig the "digging thing" when they were young and that all of them stopped doing it without all the "techniques". I think it is because they have such a sensitive nose to things and at this time of year there is so much activity with the fall especially in my area. I wouldn't get too upset about it at all for the moment. We had two dogs who were digging and gave it up for other activities later on. I think sometimes we over do our babysitting of our goldens and really they are going to do what they do anyways. I believe in a well trained dog, but can't they just be puppies or dogs......I have always been glad as a "human" to be a bit different than the average Jill???


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine are 2 and 1


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Poop in the holes either worked for Ozzy or he grew out of it around 12-14 months.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska's only vice was digging and it had to be next to a door and she kept digging at it until she turned 2.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Beamer is 10 months and digs for roots...seriously, all of his holes have tree roots in them. its weird....hopefully he'll stop soon


----------



## sam (May 21, 2005)

I have read that setting up an area that seemed to be a favorite digging spot as a doggie sandbox might work. A pit (about 4 feet by 4 feet and 1 foot deep) filled with play sand and loaded with several great toys ready to be excavated. I don't know if the flying sand would be more trouble than it would be worth, but I was ready to do this when, at the ripe old age of 2 years and 2 months, my youngest golden stopped digging. This is the age when each of my two older goldens each pretty much stopped. I was ready to set up the sand box, tho. I guess the question is, can you wait this out? (or will we need to send in a rescue team to get you out of the deep pits your dog is digging???)


----------



## AwesomeAbby (Aug 17, 2007)

Hmm..

Thanks everyone for the good advice  I think I'll try the poop in the hole thing first, then some of the other tips

thanks again!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Is it possible you have moles in your yard? I've noticed that ours go through digging frenzies in certain places at certain times of the year.

This has been a very dry summer here......no digging. Yet, once it started raining a bit, digging has resumed. Many dogs in one area. Moles.

I'm not sure you can stop the digging, if your dog is trying to reach prey!

Gotta get rid of the moles. Which is NOT easy!


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

We set up a little sand pit for our golden to dig in and he USES it. He stopped digging for like a month than started digging up the woodchips at the park and now all of a sudden we're finding he's digging holes in the yard so we're trying to get him used to using the sand pit again.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ardeagold said:


> Is it possible you have moles in your yard? I've noticed that ours go through digging frenzies in certain places at certain times of the year.
> 
> This has been a very dry summer here......no digging. Yet, once it started raining a bit, digging has resumed. Many dogs in one area. Moles.
> 
> ...


This is very true. And its incredible, but Lucky can HEAR them and start stalking.....then shoving his head clear into the ground where I saw nothing....

The last stint of Lucky's digging was purely for moles though we didn't know until later when it all added up.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I've been lucky, none of my dogs are interested in digging. The advice given on my Cairn rescue list has always been to find an area in the yard that the dog can dig in and train it to only dig in that area. My last foster was a digger and I thought it was pretty darn cute, I'd let her dig by the pine trees. It stopped being funny when the dirt and wood chips would fly onto the paving bricks, some of it making it into the pool. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

It is pretty cute to see them digging away as fast as they can! I caught Bonnie digging in a spot she was trying to bury one of her balls! Because we are renting temporarily, I can't let her dig, usually a sharp "leave it" works, if not I have to go put my foot over the hole. I would love to get her a sandbox... but being in town there are cats all over, I would have to keep a top on it. 
I noticed now that if I try to bring her inside and she thinks she doesn't want to, she heads right for this one hole!


----------



## mississippimorning (Aug 12, 2007)

Bella didn't start digging until the other dogs next to and behind us started digging their way into our yard. And really, I don't see evidence of her digging, only escaping through their holes. Doesn't matter if I am there or not, we can be in the middle of fetch and if she hears them, off she goes to contort herself under the fence to find her new friends. We are getting ready to rebar around our fence line to hopefully deflct the digging. We'll see.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm surprised that few people have suggested re-direction when your dogs start digging. They dig from boredom. Re-directing them to some other activity, or kenneling them, or moving them inside, might save your yard.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think some dogs dig under the fence to get to whats over there, not from boredom. In that case you have put in preventive measures to keep them in the yard. Digging in the middle of the yard is boredom, or just for fun and can be redirected.

Some of the replies here have said their dog digs at the fence line, or trying to get to rabbits or other critters nests EVEN if the owner is standing right there.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie digs for rocks and bugs, the poop in the hole works for a particular hole but he will move on to another. What seems to work the best is a quick squirt from the garden hose. After one or two squirts all I have to do now is just walk by the hose and he stops. It hasn't made him afraid of the hose though because he still helps us water the lawn and will drink from it. I think he knows the digging is a bad thing, but can't help himself.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If you do poop in the hole, you have to be prepared to fill several holes over time for it to work. The dog has to discover that yup, THIS one has poop, too for several trials before they usually decide it's not worth it.

You said she gets bored from fetch and then starts to dig. Why not play other games besides just fetch? Do some training, practice recall, play hide and seek, etc. 

I'd let her drag her leash so you don't have to make such a production of out leashing her up and dragging her in. Also, I'd put SOMETHING ELSE in between.... like you do a little more training before you go back inside. Otherwise she'll associate getting caught digging with being drug inside and then you'll have a hard time physically catching her to take her in.

Also, when you play fetch, don't play to the point of her boredom. LEave her wanting more. So maybe it's two tosses, then treat on her nose for a sit... then a couple rounds of practicing come when called.... then a celebratory toss of the ball... then a quick game of hide and seek.... then a few sits and downs.... When done correctly, it's ALL a game to the dog -- even the training part!

-S


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Lucie and Coach both like to dig, and Lucie is now 2. We just have to keep an eye on them.

When Lucie was a youngster, she dug a huge hole under our deck (and because it was under the deck, we didn't notice it). We had an older (age 15) dog at that time who actually fell in that hole and could not get out. My husband had to crawl under the deck and rescue poor Holden


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I Don't think they always dig from boredom. I keep my guys pretty busy, and they still all liked to dig when they were pups...and yep, 2 seems to be when they tired of it.

I keep a digging spot set aside...and if they dig take them to their own spot. That area is dug over, so it's a bit softer which seems to make it appealing...and now even my two year old grandson digs "in Taegan's Mud" I've been known to dig with them if they're in the right place. Taegan, who just turned two, has always liked to bury her toys...especially one quacking duck, and tennis balls, so I can never find them. She's even buried my sons boxers and socks!! 
Margaret


----------

